# Bacon Bowl..As seen on TV



## Old Hipster (Jan 10, 2014)

All I could say was.... What the hell !?!

I especially like when they say "healthy" in regards to anything you put in a bacon bowl!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 10, 2014)

Lol...the perfect gift for my hard to buy for son!

his motto...everything is better with bacon!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 10, 2014)

There ain't nuthin in this world better than bacon, but this seems a lot of trouble and would be an inconvenient way to eat it.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 10, 2014)

Now you will be able to make yourself this.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2014)

I said the same thing as you, OH, when I first saw that on TV.

Of course, at the time I was feeding bacon-flavored Beggin' Strips to the dog ... 

But that was really too much, especially when they did that bacon-bowl hamburger - "*stack it up in a bacon-bowl and pile on the toppings!*"

... and we wonder why so many people are morbidly obese ... Dear Buddha, let the madness end ...


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 10, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I said the same thing as you, OH, when I first saw that on TV.
> 
> Of course, at the time I was feeding bacon-flavored Beggin' Strips to the dog ...
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, and I liked the chick scarfing down her mac and cheese in a bacon bowl, The Artery Clogger Special.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm such a good girl that I don't even eat bacon!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 10, 2014)

Bacon is my favorite meat.  Also give Dino the bacon Begging Strips....IF he promises to be a good boy.

(That gal with the bacon bra..........MAN !.....I could chew my way through that bra in 5 seconds flat !)


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 10, 2014)

Well good thing for your cholesterol she looks to be a small size...anything bigger might kill you! Lol


----------



## Anne (Jan 10, 2014)

I absolutely would not waste good bacon on a bra or any kind of cover-up for either sex.   Let them go naked, and I'll have my bacon, all for meeeeee......  artytime::rofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2014)

She's got the bacon - I wonder where the eggs are?


----------



## That Guy (Jan 11, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> She's got the bacon - I wonder where the eggs are?



I like mine over easy . . .


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

I love bacon, but obviously it takes a lot, lot of bacon to make those.layful:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 17, 2014)

_So he did come back_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2014)

We chuckled when we first saw the bacon bowl advertised on TV, only in America, lol!  Did you ever see this show on cable, they eat/drink bacon in every way imaginable. 




​I like bacon, but I have to say I only eat it around 3 times a year.  We get the Coleman brand nitrate-free bacon, so it's the healthy bacon. layful:  We like bacon, tomato and sweet onion sandwiches, or bacon with scrambled eggs on a biscuit.  Sometimes we'll order pizza with regular bacon as a topping.


----------

